# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ giúp đỡ kết nối biến tần best 1.5kw với mach3 usb

## duyvinh101

Chào các bác
e loay hoay mấy ngày mà chưa làm biến tần chạy được
em khai báo như sau
p87=1
p3=p21=400
p64=3
p6=5
cách đấu nối như sau
avi từ mach3 đến avi biến tần
acm từ mach3 đến com biến tần
out2 từ mach3 đến x1 biến tần
ko biết em khai báo và đấu nối như vậy có ổn ko ạ, các bác giúp em với ạ
Đính kèm 74184
Đính kèm 74185


BOB MACH3 CNC USB NHƯ HÌNH DƯỚI Ạ

----------


## tvn24680

Hôm nay em cũng vừa đấu dây biến tần best vói bob mâch3 LPT chạy ngon bác ạ. Em thây bác setup p064 và p065 hình như k đúng, 2 giá trị này =1. Dây trên biến tần em thấy thiếu chân com canh x1. Bác tham khảo hướng dẫn của cnc24

----------


## CKD

Mình không nhớ rỏ param của best.
Nội dung các param lưu ý thế này.
- tần số max 400, áp max 220V
- điều khiển qua terminal và frequency qua ngỏ 10V

Kế tiếp là cấp điện 24V cho bob. Kiểm tra khi chạy max speed thì ngỏ ra phải 10V hoặc sam sam.

Nếu mấy cái này mà không ok thì phải test lại từng bước.

----------

